# CTA 2013 Fur Auction Results.



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Here they are guys/gals. Top cat $1475.00---somebodys smile'in.



awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Cat, surprised at the price of the wolverine, only 2 But!!! marten is low but I see there are not too many around, cat's are the same as up here, pretty good average for yotes!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like a better go clean the cats out of my traps and set some more steel!!


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

what could make a bobcats fur be worth so much?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

They are the only "spotted" furbearer, that can be sold...


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

No im sorry, I meant what could make one bobcat distinguish itself so much different than the others?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the size of the spots,quality of the pelt


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

chopayne said:


> No im sorry, I meant what could make one bobcat distinguish itself so much different than the others?


First is the size of the bobcat, then the belly; wide, clear, white belly with good looking spots... and last, A Well Handled Pelt is the most important part of any pelt...a poorly handled pelt is worthless... ie: the low price for a western cat $20


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It is the same with coyotes, nice white bellies and light coats will bring more money than dark ones,even if they are handled the same.


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Gender size contest mostly. Same as Grand Champion steer, is he really worth $25,000 compared to the steer down the the isle at $1500. His meat any better? Its a auction, thats why prices are always better at a auction then they are in the country. One guy looking at your fur isnt going to pay those prices, now 15 guys in the same room and a little testosterone and katie bar the door.

Hassell, totally different marten than your used too, smaller and lighter colored.

Once again everyone can sit back and say, darn wished I would have had my stuff on there. Like they did last year, and the year before, and the year before.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

cocoyote said:


> Gender size contest mostly. Same as Grand Champion steer, is he really worth $25,000 compared to the steer down the the isle at $1500. His meat any better? Its a auction, thats why prices are always better at a auction then they are in the country. One guy looking at your fur isnt going to pay those prices, now 15 guys in the same room and a little testosterone and katie bar the door.
> 
> Hassell, totally different marten than your used too, smaller and lighter colored.
> 
> Once again everyone can sit back and say, darn wished I would have had my stuff on there. Like they did last year, and the year before, and the year before.


 Figured as much, up north they were the main target on my line, then lynx. If my average was $ 90.00 I was happy, the light colored ones fetched less but the ones with a lot of red in them did well.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

$22.11 average for raccoons seems to be pretty good.


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

That's what I was thinking Jon. I averaged 14 this year on the round.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Would be nice to get some cats at those prices.....muskrat and raccoon lower than what we averaged but not bad....nice to see up to date prices from other areas....thanks or sharing


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Do those costs, other than those get bobcats actually go toward your income? Or does it end up coming out even with gas and bullets?


----------

